# My trapline has started to turn for the better.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

After a few catches of fox abd coyotes the last couple of weeks I had my best day on my trapline so far today. Thanks to helpful tips from Catcapper and a couple of others when i ran my line today I had 2 grey foxes, 1 coyote and a bobcat. I have some pics on my "smartphone" but it allows me to log into the the site but once I'm there I can't do anything. Used my phone numerous times to access the site and make posts and post pics. This has been going on for a few days. Anybody else having problems with this or is it just my phone?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats on the Great day on the line------sb


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on a great day!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on the catches Ruger. Wish I could help. What I do is have the wife e-mail pics from her phone to me and then post them from there. Or if you have an SD card and a reader you can download them into your computer. Hope this helps.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. also on a great day on the line, brings back memories.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

if you have the photobucket app you can upload them on to photobucket and then copy the img code and paste it into the comment box.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Ruger!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> After a few catches of fox abd coyotes the last couple of weeks I had my best day on my trapline so far today. Thanks to helpful tips from Catcapper and a couple of others when i ran my line today I had 2 grey foxes, 1 coyote and a bobcat. I have some pics on my "smartphone" but it allows me to log into the the site but once I'm there I can't do anything. Used my phone numerous times to access the site and make posts and post pics. This has been going on for a few days. Anybody else having problems with this or is it just my phone?


Can you send them to your home computer ? or someone else and have them post them for you ?

Great job on the trapline. Is this on the Rez ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Can you send them to your home computer ? or someone else and have them post them for you ?
> 
> Great job on the trapline. Is this on the Rez ?


 Ya on the NM/Az border


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good going man! Seems like everyone with lines out west did great yesterday and today. Lots of critters running apparently.

I wish my luck would change. I caught the one lion and haven't seen another animal since. It's starting to take a toll on me and I don't even know if I'll keep trying this year. Maybe year two will be better for me.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good job. I allways thought trapping would be fun.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the great day.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

One heck of a good day! Should keep you skinning for a while!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Went out and ran the line again today. Just a fox. Had a storm blow through last night, imagine most critters were holed up. Not a lot of tracks in the fresh snow. With the weather clearing I'm hoping they'll be at it hard the next couple of nights before the next storm rolls thru.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Probably why you had such a killer day! Everything seems to pick up before storms, but during them seems like nothing's moving.


----------

